# Lights for Oberon Covers



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all! I'm interested in getting an Oberon cover (not sure which one yet), however, I'm concerned about a clamp-on light damaging the beautiful leatherwork--especially if I get the Tree of Life wraparound design. In a previous post, I see that the eLuminator light is not compatible with the cover. What lights are you using and how have the covers fared?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I was just reading yesterday how some people are using a Light Wedge. Some use paperback size and others are using original size. It doesn't clamp on (I don't think...I don't own one) but most that use them are saying how they cover the whole screen without projecting light where you don't want it to be. You can find them on Amazon or possibly even local books stores.

I've been considering getting one. I really like that it covers the whole screen and projects light evenly. They were also saying that it is a good idea to get a light wedge cover to put it in when not in use to keep the screen from scratching.

Lynn


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light. I bought this when I got my kindle. I have the Tree of Life cover and when I clip this light to the cover, I don't think the light will damage the cover since the clip is flat. I haven't been using much of the light lately but I'll be using this one with the Oberon cover for now.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want more info about the lightwedges there is a current thread in this section that you can look on.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the paperback version, but by all means check the other thread. Also, here's a link to one of many different variations on Amazon. This is one of the cheaper ones.











And here is a link to the original (it comes in colors!)










Search within Amazon for lightwedge to see the other choices. The hardback is bigger and costs more; the paperback version covers all the screen. Here is mine with the Lightwedge over it.










Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have an Oberon cover yet and am currently using the original cover. I have the Mighty Bright. I was concerned about the original cover being damaged by a clip on, but I haven't noticed a problem. I fold the cover all the way back and place the clip where it is touching the grey surface of the cover and the clip keeps the cover open... does that make sense?? When I take the light off and close the cover you can't tell it was ever there... all this being said, I would think that the durability and quality of the leather of the Oberon covers would withstand a clip on light better than the original Kindle cover.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I was looking at the Mighty Brite due to the deal with Borders, but I like the way the Light Wedge lights up the screen uniformly. I'll also check out the other thread.

Thanks for the help!


----------

